# automount

## nabla

hello, 

i wanted to know if there exists a program which is able to mount and unmount my cdrom automatically. inserting a cd into the cdrom should mount, pressing the eject-button should unmount the cd.

thanks for a hint, 

nabla

----------

## aja

try autofs - there's an ebuild and a remarkable number of howtos on the net.

<edit>Don't forget to add autofs to your startup script using rc-update, if you want the autofs daemon to launch on startup<\edit>

----------

## jlg

gentoo-sources-2.4.19-r10  has supermount. 

It is under file system -> supermount. This involves compiling a new kernel.

I believe that this is the first step to get what you want...

----------

## eclipsed

Check out the 5th post in this thread.  I posted this somedays ago, but I'd assume it should still work.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=476&highlight=supermount

-Adam

----------

## pjp

Moved from Newbies.

----------

